# 21" Tiger from Schofield



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a pic of a nice tiger I caught on Thursday at Schofield, sorry all I had was the cell phone so the pic is not of the highest quality. Fishing was good, I caught mostly tigers and a few rainbows. This was the biggest tiger by far, most were in the 10" to 14" range. Ice was 6" to 8" and good solid ice at that.[attachment=0:38bo1sod]Schofield dec 1.jpg[/attachment:38bo1sod]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful colors on that Tiger! Nice job lucky duck


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking fish even in the cell phone! Congrats.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

congrats on the tiger, there are some big ones in there!
Cory


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That is gorgeous, nice job!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice fish thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet tiger! Welcome to the forum, lucky duck.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Good looking fish. congrats


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice fish . I wish I could of hooked few today .


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love tigers that one still has really pretty coloring on it! Love me a mutant freak trout!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice tiger there.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Tiger! I am hoping to finally catch one this year!


----------

